# Filson jacket sizing



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm looking to buy one of Filson's Tin Cloth jackets for outdoors work, but was wondering about sizing. Should I go for something in my jacket size, size up, or size down? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

TweedyDon said:


> I'm looking to buy one of Filson's Tin Cloth jackets for outdoors work, but was wondering about sizing. Should I go for something in my jacket size, size up, or size down? Any advice would be appreciated!


I'm not sure the fit is the same across jacket styles, but it's a true fit for the cruiser coat; it's not vanity sized. If you are in between sizes go bigger, esp. since you'll likely be layered up underneath. I'm a big fan of Filson outerwear for the great style, quality, and function.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I wear my true coat size in Filson tin cloth. The cut is pretty generous and layering is expected. If you go a size up, it is likely that the sleeves will be entirely too long as the tin cloth sleeve length is generous too.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the field jacket usually wear a 44, but found that the L (44) in the jacket was too big, so I got a M tall (40-42). It fits nicely even with a bulky sweater underneath. I thought the sizes in everything were generous. Its best if you can try them on in person, although I'm sure they will be very good with the returns.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Email Filson and ask for the exact sizing of the specif jacket you want, and then compare those measurement to a similar garment that you already own. If it seems right buy it. It's only a work jacket, so don't worry so much if it ain't perfect.


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just bought a brown and blaze field coat for quail hunting (and for scouting out WMAs for duck hunting without being shot at). I normally wear a 44L or a 46L, and I bought an XL. The fit is definitely generous, but as I am using this coat in the field, that is an advantage. The bi-swing shoulders and the integral game bag are nice touches. I would have no problem wearing a sweater under this coat for deer hunting, either. As the tin cloth is particularly rigid (definitely inspect it in person before buying), a Large, though it may fit, would probably be too snug to allow air circulation on warmer days afield. This is truly a garment that, if you're buying new, is worth trying on in person. I got mine like-new on ebay, though, and the gamble paid off.

Best,
JSK


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, try emailing David Morgan about the fit:
https://www.davidmorgan.com/
They answered my questions very promptly and thoroughly, and seem like a great outfitter.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

JDDY said:


> I'm not sure the fit is the same across jacket styles, but it's a true fit for the cruiser coat; it's not vanity sized. If you are in between sizes go bigger, esp. since you'll likely be layered up underneath. I'm a big fan of Filson outerwear for the great style, quality, and function.


This is true - the sizing is not consistent. I have an Upand Field Jacket (now dicontinued) and it fits plenty roomy at a size 46. On the other hand, I have an Upland hunting Vest that needsto be a a size XXL inorder to fit.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

jsk85 said:


> I just bought a brown and blaze field coat for quail hunting (and for scouting out WMAs for duck hunting without being shot at). I normally wear a 44L or a 46L, and I bought an XL. The fit is definitely generous, but as I am using this coat in the field, that is an advantage. The bi-swing shoulders and the integral game bag are nice touches. I would have no problem wearing a sweater under this coat for deer hunting, either. As the tin cloth is particularly rigid (definitely inspect it in person before buying), a Large, though it may fit, would probably be too snug to allow air circulation on warmer days afield. This is truly a garment that, if you're buying new, is worth trying on in person. I got mine like-new on ebay, though, and the gamble paid off.
> 
> Best,
> JSK


Wow, if this is a tin cloth coat, let me know how you like it - I've found Tin Cloth to be unwearable in the South for Quail as it gets WAY too hot even in the allegedly coldest months here in Georgia.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Terrific--this is all very useful; thank you!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

i'm thinking of pulling the trigger on this Filson tin cloth waxed short cruiser in the Seattle fit and was curious if you guys had any opinions? my gut is telling me to go with my standard size since this is a fitted jacket. Any of you own Filson gear in the Seattle fit and care to comment?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't have any of the Seattle Fit outerwear but I have a couple shirts (a heavyweight denim shirt and an Alaska shirt) in the Seattle fit and I went with my standard size. It might be advisable, if you can swing it, to order it in both the standard fit and the Seattle fit and see which you prefer when you actually get it. I tried on a Mackinaw Cruiser in the Seattle Fit locally to compare it to my normal one and the cut seemed a bit wonky, with the chest being too tight compared to the rest of the jacket.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Semper Jeep said:


> I don't have any of the Seattle Fit outerwear but I have a couple shirts (a heavyweight denim shirt and an Alaska shirt) in the Seattle fit and I went with my standard size. It might be advisable, if you can swing it, to order it in both the standard fit and the Seattle fit and see which you prefer when you actually get it. I tried on a Mackinaw Cruiser in the Seattle Fit locally to compare it to my normal one and the cut seemed a bit wonky, with the chest being too tight compared to the rest of the jacket.


there's actually a Filson flagship store in town as well as an outlet. I went to the Filson outlet a few weeks ago and tried on the tin cloth cruiser (not the short cruiser pictured above) and didn't like the cut. It felt too boxey and the arms were billowy. I haven't had time to go to the flagship store to check out the short cruiser in person. I figured if I did a blind order on size I could just as easily return it if it doesn't fit.


----------

